# Sudden death at 3 weeks old?



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

We had 2 litters 3 weeks ago, of 9 boys and 8 girls. All seemed (and still appear to be) very healthy - weaning off mums well, drinking plenty, even trying out the wheel. All have bright eyes and are growing perfectly. However, one of the boys died suddenly this evening. I have no reason to suspect malnourishment or dehydration and he wasn't too small or too big and he was really active, so I'm just wondering what could have caused his death?

I have no reason to suspect infection as both mums and dad are healthy and around 6 months old now... but could it be possible and if so then how? just want to prevent further deaths.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

When you found him was his s idea sucked in?

I've befor in the blacks lost babies at weaning age for no apparent reason, perfect one day dead the next, I assume it's stress from weaning being to much for them


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Not entirely sure as he was very fluffy (long haired). He was hunched over and on his side.
I think it could have been. I found nearly all of the babies trying to drink off one number yesterday evening and she was squeaking and pushed up on her hind legs in a corner against some bars, so I put my hand in to help her get more confortable. Maybe that's what did it. Oh no


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It sounds like the doe has some health issues' have the doe and the babies been treated for mites recently?

What kind of coats do they have; are they satin or standard? Do the tails look thin and emaciated?

Are they in an environment that is over 80F?

I'd treat the doe for mites then separate the babies and wean them early in order to give the doe a chance to recover from whatever is ailing her. the babies can nurse 24/7 but if the doe is ill or stressed from parasites she may not produce enough milk, or may not produce a good quality milk.


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Both does look healthy. They are both slightly long haired, one more so than the other. One did go through a period when she was pregnant of making an odd noise which I posted about previously. Seemed it was stress through being separate from her sister and the pregnancy as she has not done it since being reunited.
Tails look normal and they are kept at standard room temperature. They are however by a window which is often open to keep the room cool... and its mosquito season here in the uk if that means anything?

I haven't treated for mites, but ill definitely get onto that as it was one of my first thoughts. Do you recommend any particular treatment?


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Also, they are due to be separated this weekend as they will be 4 weeks old. They are all weaning well so far - last night was the first time in a while I saw them feeding from mum. She did have a litter of 10 (first litter) so maybe the stress of fighting to feed from her last night was too much for him?


----------

